# Persian: عقل ها حیران شود کز خاک تاریک نژند



## IRAJ2000

درود
یک از تست های آموزش و پرورش استان اصفهان برای آزمون پیشرفت تحصیلی مرحله اول تست زیر بود
به نظر من پاسخ تست هیچ کدام یک از گزینه های نمی تواند باشد و سوال به کل غلط است 
ولی در سایت نتایج در کلید آزمون جواب گزینه ی *د* مشخص شده بود که فکر کنم غلط باشد
از پاسخ های شما پیشاپیش سپاس گزارم

* با توجه به بیت زیر کدام یک از گزینه ها غلط است**
_عقل ها حیران شود کز خاک تاریک نژند
چون برآید این همه گل های نغز کامکار
_
الف) در بیت، آرایه ی تشخیص وجود دارد.
ب) عقل نمی تواند عظمت خدا را درک کند.
ج) زمان فعل «شوند و برآید» مضارع می باشد.
د) دو ترکیب وصفی در بیت دیده می شود.​


----------



## colognial

سلام. فکر کنم پاسخ "د" غلط نباشد، چرا که "خاک تاریک نژند" و "گل های نغز کامکار" دقیقاً ترکیب وصفی اند. برای من مشکل این جاست که پاسخ "ج" هم به نظرم درست می آید و نمی فهمم زمان "شوند" و "برآید" اگر مضارع نیست پس چیست، ضمن این که آرایه ی تشخیص هم در بیت نقل شده وجود دارد که همان نژندی خاک و کامکاری گل ها و حیران شدن عقل هاست. بنابراین ممکن است پرسش در اصل این بوده که کدام گزینه است که صحیح نیست، که پاسخ اش گویا "ب" است و نه "د"، و بنابراین سر در نمی آورم که پاسخ ارائه شده توسط طراح آزمون چه طور"ب" نیست .


----------



## IRAJ2000

colognial said:


> سلام. فکر کنم پاسخ "د" غلط نباشد، چرا که "خاک تاریک نژند" و "گل های نغز کامکار" دقیقاً ترکیب وصفی اند. برای من مشکل این جاست که پاسخ "ج" هم به نظرم درست می آید و نمی فهمم زمان "شوند" و "برآید" اگر مضارع نیست پس چیست، ضمن این که آرایه ی تشخیص هم در بیت نقل شده وجود دارد که همان نژندی خاک و کامکاری گل ها و حیران شدن عقل هاست. *بنابراین ممکن است پرسش در اصل این بوده که* *کدام گزینه است که صحیح نیست*، که پاسخ اش گویا "ب" است و نه "د"، و بنابراین سر در نمی آورم که پاسخ ارائه شده توسط طراح آزمون چه طور"ب" نیست .


در سوال به این نکته اشاره شده که کدام گزینه *غلط* است اگر با کمی دقت سوال را بخوانید
به نظر من هیچ کدام یک از گزینه ها درست نیستند 
منتظر نظرات جدید شما هستم


----------



## colognial

My mistake, sorry!

عقل نمی تواند عظمت خدا را درک کند

با این جمله به عنوان گزینه ی غلط موافقید؟


----------



## IRAJ2000

گزینه ی ب نمی تواند غلط باشد زیر کل مفهوم بیت درباره ی این موضوع است که عقل نمی تواند عظمت خدا را درک کند و حیران است از این که چگونه از این خاک تاریک و سرد گل های رنگارنگی بر می آیند


----------



## SajadBishop

ایرج عزیز، منظور طراحان از «ترکیب وصفی» یا «ترکیب اضافی» در این گونه سوالات، مجموع «هسته» با یک صفت یا مضاف الیه است؛ بنابراین

.خاک تاریک نژند: خاک تاریک و خاک نژند دو ترکیب وصفی هستند
!(...این همه گل های نغز کامکار*:* این گلها، همه گلها، گل نغز و گل کامکار چهار ترکیب وصفی هستند (البته در مورد این گروه اسمی مطمئن نیستم

 .این، آن و ... صفت اشاره و همه، هر، ... صفت مبهم نام دارند​


----------



## IRAJ2000

طراح سوال اشاره نکرده است که *فقط* دو ترکیب دیده می شود
اگر گفته بود فقط دو ترکیب دیده میشود و از قید تاکید استفاده کرده بود آن وقت جواب سوال گزینه ی *د* می شد


----------



## SajadBishop

IRAJ2000 said:


> طراح سوال اشاره نکرده است که *فقط* دو ترکیب دیده می شود
> اگر گفته بود فقط دو ترکیب دیده میشود و از قید تاکید استفاده کرده بود آن وقت جواب سوال گزینه ی *د* می شد


.چون این سوال در بخش زبان است و نه در بخش منطق، طراح انتظار دارد شما، پس از تشخیص شیوه ی محتمل تر و مرسوم تر خواندن جمله، اون رو درست درک کنین و به این نتیجه برسین این جمله تکیه اش روی عدد «دو» است و نه روی فعل جمله
شاید به نظر شما، بدون قیدهایی مانند «فقط» و «دقیقا»، جمله میتونه به صورت «حداقل» خونده بشه، اما در این سوال این چنین نیست؛ به گونه ای که اگر فرض کنیم گزینه اول، جمله ای کاملا غلط مانند «در این بیت تشخیص وجود ندارد» داده بود، این سوال حتما دارای دو گزینه ی اشتباه می بود​


----------



## IRAJ2000

باز هم جواب قانع کننده نیست. ولی به هر حال ممنون


----------



## colognial

واقعاً معلوم نیست تأکید جمله ی "در این بیت دو ترکیب وصفی وجود دارد" از کجا پیداست، شاگرد بی گناه از کجا باید لحن و تأکید جمله را دریابد و  با این شیوه ی طراحی پرسش که اگر کم هوشانه نباشد لاجرم خبیثانه است از این پرسش نمره بیاورد، به خصوص که طراح از ابتدا می گوید "با توجه به بیت زیر" و بنده هرچه می گردم اشاره ای به عظمت پروردگار در آن نمی یابم.

متأسفانه با نظر ابرازشده در سر این رشته موافقت باید داشت: سوال به کل غلط است


----------



## IRAJ2000

Thank you very much for your quite effective conclusion.


----------



## SajadBishop

colognial said:


> ... واقعاً معلوم نیست تأکید جمله ی "در این بیت دو ترکیب وصفی وجود دارد" از کجا پیداست، شاگرد بی گناه از کجا باید لحن و تأکید جمله را دریابد و با این شیوه ی طراحی پرسش که اگر کم هوشانه نباشد لاجرم خبیثانه است..


اگر فرض کنیم از ما به صورت مکتوب بپرسند "از بین اعداد صد و هزار، کدام دو صفر دارد؟"، بسیاری از ما صد را انتخاب می کنیم، به جای اینکه از پرسنده خرده بگیریم که چرا او یکی از آن ها را جواب میداند و دیگری را نه، زیرا میدانیم گفتن اینکه هزار هم دو صفر دارد اگر کم هوشانه نباشد لاجرم نسبت به او خبیثانه است!  ت

.من نیز موافقم که به جای عظمت، میبایستی به قدرت پروردگار اشاره میشد​


----------



## colognial

SajadBishop said:


> اگر فرض کنیم از ما به صورت مکتوب بپرسند "از بین اعداد صد و هزار، کدام دو صفر دارد؟"، بسیاری از ما صد را انتخاب می کنیم، به جای اینکه از پرسنده خرده بگیریم که چرا او یکی از آن ها را جواب میداند و دیگری را نه، زیرا میدانیم گفتن اینکه هزار هم دو صفر دارد اگر کم هوشانه نباشد لاجرم نسبت به او خبیثانه است!  ت
> 
> .من نیز موافقم که به جای عظمت، میبایستی به قدرت پروردگار اشاره میشد​


متأسف ام ولی مثلاً 900 هم دو صفر دارد، و از این رو لازم است شرط محدودساز دیگری در کار باشد تا وجود هرگونه تأکید بر عدد 2 در پرسش اساساً معنایی بدهد. از این گذشته، درنظر بگیرید که شاگرد خیالی ما سر جلسه ی امتحان نشسته است، که یعنی موقعیت عادی و راحتی ندارد و خوب است نخواهند از او هم زمان آزمون لحن بگیرند، ضمن این که به هرحال از یک طراح پرسش های زبان فارسی انتظار می رود با زبان انس بهتری داشته باشد و بتواند پرسش های شفاف طرح بریزد. به هرحال شخصاً دل ام برای شاگرد خیالی مان اندکی می سوزد.


----------



## SajadBishop

منظور من از بین اعداد ١٠٠ و ١٠٠٠، خود این دو عدد است نه اعداد بینشان. بابت این 
 کژتابی عذر میخوام.
درواقع سوال من این است که چه قدر احتمال دارد ما جمله ی 'هزار دو صفر دارد' را بپذیریم.
من هم قبول دارم که بهتر است وقتی دقیقا' منظور است از این لفظ استفاده شود ولی خب این جور سوال پرسیدن و گزینه دادن مرسوم شده د.


----------



## colognial

موافق ام، مثلاً خوب بود گزینه ی "د" را این طور طرح می کردند: "بیت حاوی ترکیب های وصفی است"، و دیگر انتظار شمردن و حساب کردن نمی داشتند. باید کمی انصاف و انعطاف داشت. بگذریم. درباره ی قضیه ی "عظمت خداوند"  نظرتان با کی است؟ گزینه غلط است، درست است، یا چی؟


----------



## SajadBishop

من هم با شما موافقم. بیت ربطی به عظمت خدا ندارد.
اضافه کنم که شمارش تکواژها، انواع واژه ها (ساده،  مشتق و ...) و ترکیب ها چندین سال است که به طور مرتب در آزمون های چند گزینه ای مطرح میشود


----------



## colognial

SajadBishop said:


> من هم با شما موافقم. بیت ربطی به عظمت خدا ندارد.
> اضافه کنم که شمارش تکواژها، انواع واژه ها (ساده،  مشتق و ...) و ترکیب ها چندین سال است که به طور مرتب در آزمون های چند گزینه ای مطرح میشود



سجادبیشاپ، عادت های سخیف هم به هر حال عادت اند و بنابراین دلیلی برای کردن یک کاری به شیوه ای خاص محسوب می شوند. 

  فقط در باب "عظمت" می خواستم عرض کنم که این لینک می تواند باقی شعر را به ما معرفی کند تا بتوانیم گزینه ی درست را تشخیص دهیم: http://ganjoor.net/ghaani/ghasidegh/sh158/


----------



## IRAJ2000

Thank you very much. 
But, I don't think that the choice (b) is the answer. 
Can persuade me that (B) is the answer? I'm not satisfied.
I still believe that the whole question is wrong.


----------



## colognial

ایرج 2000 واقعاً که سعی ندارم شما را مجاب کنم، بلکه دراصل موافق ام که سؤال بد طرح شده است، ولی نکته ای که می خواستم نشان بدهم - همان طور که شاید دیده باشید - این است که در اصل و تمامیت اش این قصیده چندان راجع به عظمت و یا قدرت خدا نیست بلکه مدحی است درباره ی آقاسی صدر اعظم، و البته در دنبال مدح وارد می شود به امور محرمانه. البته شاید بد فهمیده باشم شعر قاآنی را. این هم ممکن است.


----------



## IRAJ2000

You know, my father has the Ph.D. of Persian literature. He teaches in the university. 
I had a phone conversation with him _(because he was in the university)_ and he said: "Since this _Beit is_ talking about the creatures that were created by God, and minds are wandering about those phenomenons and creatures, we can say that God is really big(عظیم) and powerful that could do this. Note that we need to pay attention to the content of the _Beit_, not its meaning._(usually in tests, it is like this.). _" 
So, we can say that (b) can't be the answer. Anyway, it's your opinion that (b) is correct, and I respect it. 
If you changed your mind about the choice (b), you can inform me to discuss other choices.

After all these explanations, do you all agree that this is not a good and correct question?


----------



## IRAJ2000

colognial said:


> در اصل و تمامیت اش این قصیده چندان راجع به عظمت و یا قدرت خدا نیست بلکه مدحی است درباره ی آقاسی صدر اعظم، و البته در دنبال مدح وارد می شود به امور محرمانه. البته شاید بد فهمیده باشم شعر قاآنی را. این هم ممکن است.


Dear colognial,
While we are answering such these questions, we'd just need to pay attention to the part that it's been mentioned, not the whole of the poem.


----------

